# Per molts anys (ca>es)



## Zub

Hola. 
Necessito traduir al castellà l'expressió "per molts anys" quan no es tracta de celebrar res, sinó de desitjar que segueixis fent això (tant bé).

El "por muchos años" crec que no funciona.

Gràcies.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sense tenir un context específic, potser diria _que sea por muchos años_, per exemple.

Salut


----------



## Zub

Quin embolic, Lurrezko. Abans de veure la teva resposta, he vist que m'han redirigit al fòrum català, i he refet totalment la redacció del meu fil. I ara, per culpa meva, la teva resposta sembla que no tingui gaire sentit!


----------



## Lurrezko

Zub said:


> Quin embolic, Lurrezko. Abans de veure la teva resposta, he vist que m'han redirigit al fòrum català, i he refet totalment la redacció del meu fil. I ara, per culpa meva, la teva resposta sembla que no tingui gaire sentit!



Ja l'he canviada.


----------



## ACQM

Sempre he sentit en castellà (de Castella, per cert) celebrar els aniversaris amb un "por muchos años" que es respon "y tú que los veas".

No entenc molt la diferència entre el desig i la celebració que proposes, perque "per molts anys"/"por muchos años" es exactament l'expresió d'un desig: "(que sigui) per molts anys (que segueixis així)"/"(que sea) por muchos años (que sigas así)" i "així" pot voler dir "fent anys" o "feliçment casat" o "treballant a l'empresa familiar" o qualsevol altra cosa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo tinc la mateixa sensació: _por muchos años_ em sona natural amb aquest sentit. Però no pas per felicitar un aniversari, no sé ben bé per què. Potser crec que és un catalanisme i no ho és pas.

Salut


----------



## Zub

Ah caram. ¿Així "por muchos años" li sonará natural a un castellano-parlant? És que a mi em semblava que no. Dubto molt amb aquestes coses!

De fet, d'entrada havia posat aquest fil al fòrum espanyol, esperant una resposta de parlants no contaminats pel català, però me l'han redirigit instantàniament aquí.


----------



## ACQM

Zub said:


> Ah caram. ¿Així "por muchos años" li sonará natural a un castellano-parlant? És que a mi em semblava que no. Dubto molt amb aquestes coses!



Els meus avis no deien cap altra cosa pels aniversaris i ells eren de Cuenca.


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> Els meus avis no deien cap altre cosa pels aniversaris y ells eren de Cuenca.



No en parlem més, aleshores.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko said:


> Sense tenir un context específic, potser diria _que sea por muchos años_, per exemple.
> 
> Salut



Y esperemos que sea por muchos años...?


----------



## Zub

ACQM said:


> Els meus avis no deien cap altra cosa pels aniversaris i ells eren de Cuenca.



Sí, això sembla definitiu.


----------

